
Yes, Slack is down - pknerd
https://techcrunch.com/2018/06/27/yes-slack-is-down/
======
seba_dos1
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17407963](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17407963)

------
IshKebab
It's pretty funny that they have automated generic status updates:

[https://status.slack.com/2018-06-27](https://status.slack.com/2018-06-27)

Posted at exactly 30 minute intervals.

------
joeseeder
get your team on keybase.io, quick

------
egwynn
It’s back up now

